# Vortex GTG With My A3



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Enjoy guys:

































































I love the look of the MK1 GTi and the Ibiza GTi u can tell they are related to my A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Vortex GTG With My A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

wow do i want an A3


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Vortex GTG With My A3 (fitch)*


----------

